# Is there anywhere I can purchase Boulez's 1972 Concerto for Orchestra recording?



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I have tried iTunes, Amazon mp3, Google Play, and at least five classical mp3 stores, and can not find it anywhere. Is there a download store out there that has it? Apparently it was on Ariama.com, but it looks like they closed down.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Is this the one with Chicago?


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Is this the one with Chicago?


Nope, the New York Philharmonic. Regardless, after much frustration I listened to samples of Dorati's with the LSO and decided to get that instead.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MJongo said:


> Nope, the New York Philharmonic. Regardless, after much frustration I listened to samples of Dorati's with the LSO and decided to get that instead.


The Chicago version is nearly as good as the NYPO version interpretively - I got the impression the Chicago orchestra didn't _quite_ get what he wanted to do - and it is better sonically.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

If you're willing to rip a CD, it's in Sony's 4-CD Boulez/Bartók box set:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88883797762

and probably at other vendors, so shop around.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Concerto-Orch...keywords=bartok+concerto+for+orchestra+boulez

here it is


----------

